# Building societies - deposit risks



## edward33 (1 Aug 2007)

In light of years of cheap money, easy lending practices, subprime bond busts, rising interest rates, large numbers of latecomers to the house market, house prices peaking . . . etc  . . .  


what now is the risk to depositors of their cash in building societies?

what kind of loans has your BS made?

are they involved in derivatives?

how would one know?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Aug 2007)

Moved from Savings and Investments.


----------

